# Quick post-surgical questions



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all....

I am 4 weeks post-surgical from a partial thyroidectomy (isthmus and left lobe). I really was thinking I'd have been good to go by now, but I'm having a few challenges still. Maybe it's normal, though.

First, it seems like my hair is falling out by the bucket loads. I was having some issues with it prior to surgery, but ever since, I'm pretty sure I'm shedding worse than my cats!!

Also, I've had an increased issue with tightness and swallowing in the last week or so. Last night, it felt like everything kinda seized up, and I couldn't complete a simple swallow. It passed and things were fine, but the tight, full feeling in my throat seems to be getting worse rather than better, and the golf ball in my throat seems to be morphing into a baseball.

Again...could all be normal. My surgeon, while great at surgical things, hasn't been great with passing on info, and my PCP keeps saying, talk to you surgeon. Oy vay....

Thanks guys!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What's your post-surgical medication protocol? My hair fell out too, but that was a minor and temporary effect of synthroid. It can also be a sign your labs are off.

I did not have any tightness or seizing...is your voice ok?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought for awhile that I was going to lose all my hair after surgery but all that stabilized after several months. I think it can be from several things including anesthesia and/or sudden hormonal changes. I remember my hair falling out bigtime after the birth of my daughter and also after another major surgery. Mine was so bad for awhile that I'd go out to the patio to brush my hair!

I don't recall much trouble swallowing though. It stands to reason there might be a lot of swelling but I'd ask.


----------

